# Need parts for a 1984 k-24 2 stage pump



## sirweldalot (Jan 12, 2015)

I was given a 60 gal compressor and pump. The tank reads''Buckeye Boiler Co.'' the pump reads''Case''. I found out that the pump is now called a Rol-air k-24. I was wondering who might have parts. I would like to refurbish it. It looks like it would be worth saving. Thanks.


----------

